# Great Wheel-Cleaning Paper !



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

📌
Hi.
I'm putting this post under this category so that new comers might spot it early on as a possible keeper...
~ Many of us already have cleaned loco wheels using the alcohol saturated paper towel / other substance, draped across the 2 rails, holding locos back with the 0-5-0 whilst their wheels/drivers spin in place wiping off the gunk from their current-drawing tires...
~ I'm presently in a 'revitalizing' mode with my 7+ yrs mothballed locos and NCE PowerCab ...
Last night I had one of those paper receipts from the super market (and most other store registers these days), lying arms length from me..I grabbed it thinking "Hey, this just might be the ticket; this particular sort of firm/shiney, paper !" So I merely tossed it on the test track and soaked it with 70% Alc. I keep in a large spray bottle..The paper immediately formed a nice drape across the 2 rails and stayed there..
~ My HO Mogul, having waited for a green aspect, began its walk right across the paper ! And it was so perfect !! All 6 Bmann drivers just a swimmin' in it (tender having both poles/both trucks pickup) !! The paper was holding the fluid and still remaining firm enough to flip it 90 deg. and do some more...The dirt mark now left on the paper formed a 90 Deg diamond-crossing of gunk !!
Then, as it was still wet, cradling the 2-6-0 upside down in my lap, I was able to complete the job by hand-spinning the tender wheels and the pilot wheels; same piece of paper throughout. Boy that Mogul crew was happy now !!!

~ I hope some of you out there will experience this same little nicety...I.E., the way the paper doesn't get hung up on pilots (cow catchers) or coupler pins due, I suppose, to its density and liquid holding capacity*...

Good tidings in the new year,
Mark 🌄🛤

*this doesn't mean I don't recognize the myriad of other wheel-cleaning methods. This has to be the cheapest, though ! 
Oh ! And don't crumble up that last receipt from Starvbux, yet !!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's an interesting use of what otherwise is just garbage. There is a lot of that paper around!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for your comments! However, you may want to not post in blue as it is hard to read for some of us old guys!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> Thanks for your comments! However, you may want to not post in blue as it is hard to read for some of us old guys!


Does dark blue do any better? *Better in bold?*

How about orange? *How's bold look?*

Last try...purple (almost looks black). *And in bold.*

*I think orange is the best of those three. I just like breaking the monotony of black. 

I appreciate the feedback!*


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*F**,* I've used *this color allot,* + *bold*. Whereas, I think *reds *should be preserved for extra important announcements or bad-product warnings !
Also, I understand *BC*'s request above..I think you're being too tough on him.. *M*


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

telltale said:


> I've used *this color allot,* whereas I think reds should be preserved for extra important announcements or bad-product warnings !!! *M*


*I'll agree with that** suggestion.*


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

*O'tay,* *F* ! .... 
Now, say you're sorry to *BC*, as his eyesight is failing him, and we can let this thread fade into history as 3 RRing amigos with all our imperfections...

*Good tidings in the new year, *
*Mark* 🏭🏭🛤🌄🌵


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I set my background to dark mode, and all the text (except the ones from the folks that change colours) is white.....


----------

